# BOGO Cooler Blow Out Special



## NorCrossMarine (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

It is that time of year again for our annual Labor Day BOGO Blowout. Right now NorChill Coolers is have a buy one get one free cooler special on this specially marked red medium cooler. Our medium coolers are $49.99. Perfect for your next beach day, yak adventure or on you boat. 

Our coolers come with a no questions asked 2 year warranty. Hurry and get your buy one get one free medium cooler bag while supplies last.

Click here for your Buy One Medium Cooler Bag Get One FREE

Again this is a specially marked item. You must follow that link for this promo.


----------



## NorCrossMarine (Oct 28, 2014)

Quick heads up we only have about 30 more red medium coolers left. So this promo will be ending by 12am EST today. If you have not taken advantage of this great deal hurry before it ends tonight! Thanks again for everyone who has participated.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Labor Day is in Sept.


----------

